# Moen 1423 PBV Spool removal



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

As I am sure you all know these things suck to get out. I found this video of a tool this guy made but that's it. Do any of you have this tool or know where to get it? Up till now I have had good success with my bluepoint hammerhead screwdriver.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Good thing I haven't seen that kind of moen. I've had a few faucets where the balancer seized and no tool would get them out.

Once home I even used a heavy hammer in the vise, both times they were so seized up it was impossible.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Based on the comments in YouTube, good luck getting this tool from the guy. He posted his email address about a year ago, but the person asking for it said he never returned their email. Doesn't seem like the guy was serious about trying to sell the kit.

Looks like time to make your own based on his idea, or just keep doing what has worked for you so far. Doesn't even seem like something that would be too difficult to make for someone with welding skills or some machining knowledge. Just a socket with the appropriate curved key for the slot.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

tear out the pos. even kohler couldnt over engineer such a pile of junk. and i love kohler by the way.:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> tear out the pos. even kohler couldnt over engineer such a pile of junk. and i love kohler by the way.:vs_laugh:





What makes you say these are over engineered? They consist of three distinct parts that usually work pretty reliably instead of one super complex cartridge that costs a lot in order to do all three functions.


There is the standard 1200 brass or 1225 plastic cartridges which are very common. Two spring check stops which you will find on many shower valves. And the pressure balancing spool which is almost the same exact design that toto, delta, and several others use.


We have really hard water around here and moen 1200 series valves hold up very well.







.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

My old boss gave me the dullest %[email protected]#^ing chisel for my tool bag when I started. Imagine 11 years later how great it was...... Well, I discovered the 1" wide dull AF chisel blade was PERFECT for these dudes, and every once in a while it would hold a stubborn toilet tank bolt from spinning.

The great part is, it has a nice big flat spot you can put an adjustable wrench on it while you push in to give you a little more leverage. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## RyanPlumber1982 (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh I’ve got a way easier fix...sell them a new valve install lol.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This is a simple fix.
Altho Moen doesn’t warranty the their “balancing spool” it will cost you about $80- $120CDN.

No fancy tools needed, no youtube guy not answering your emails..
(Like Alan said..)

Here how:
Buy a 1”- 1.25” chisel, 
grind the bevel down to a square end(like a big flat head screw driver).
So it fits perfectly into the slot Of the faucets balancing spools cap.

Now insert the “Your new tool” into the slot, and with your left hand push hard into/towards the faucet- then use a pipe wrench (on the blade Or flat side of the chisel), to turn counter clock wise.. 
you might need a squirt of WD40 on the threads or give the screw cap a slight tap with a hammer to convince it that it will need to be unthreaded.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have an apartment complex full of them . they all get replaced.


----------

